

Why Java developers should not breed - jawngee
http://dow.ngra.de/2008/08/04/optimizing-ip2c-php-implementation/

======
jawngee
Here goes all my karma right out the window, but honestly I'm not here to be
popular.

For the life of me, I can not understand what would propel someone to think
that making a performance comparison between PHP and Java would:

a) makes sense b) be insightful c) make sense

Pure idiocy.

